# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Nutrias

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hoy he estado en la presa de Cedillo (no pude hacer fotos, por el mal tiempo), a la que llegué por la parte portuguesa, y al llegar allí estaba lloviendo bastante, por lo que bajé del coche sin la cámara viendo en la margen izquierda, más arriba del cuenco amortiguador a este animal, que creo que es una nutria, aunque si no estoy en lo cierto, espero que me corrijáis; solo he podido salvar una de las 4 fotos que hice, ya que al verlo volví a por la cámara, y disparé tal y como estaba (modo Av, ISO 1600, 400 mm, velocidad 1/60, y f/8), ya que no había luz apenas. Os pongo la foto, aunque a la velocidad que la hice, y sin trípode, podéis comprobar que es muy mala:



Un saludo cordial.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Con esas condiciones, ya es todo un logro.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Nutria seguro, yo de vez en cuando también las veo.
La ultima que vi estaba en una poza de la rivera panza arriba comiendo algo, posiblemente un cangrejo americano que hay bastantes por la zona y he pensado que para ellas les ha venido bien, aunque no digo que son buenos para el ecosistema.
Me acerque hasta estar al lado, normalmente llego en coche hasta la zona pero otras veces voy andando como aquella vez, la cogí in franti.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## REEGE

Si por la zona, las aguas corren y son limpias, nutrias seguro que hay...
Hablan los viejos que antes de hacer la presa de Fresnedas por su río y cerca de un viejo molino, había bastantes, cosa que ahora no hay!!
Lo que hay mucho y a mi modo de ver se asemejan una barbaridad, son Meloncillos, que según los cazadores, para las perdices y conejos, son las alimañas más dañinas...
Buena foto Los Terrines!!
El jueves disfruté de la visita de un Martín Pescador por la margen derecha del Fresnedas y lo tuve a escasos 10 metros, una gozada verle ese colorido tan cerquita y una rareza inusual, su presencia en éstas aguas de chocolate, que ahora mismo tiene el Embalse.
Suelen verse al igual que las Nutrias y el Mirlo Acuático en aguas limpias y en corrientes... pero el hambre y la crisis es muy mala y más en ESPAÑA!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Hoy he estado en Monfragüe, y he podido fotografiar unas nutrias en la Portilla del Tiétar; eran la madre y dos crías, y estaban muy lejos, por lo que las fotos no son buenas, pero han estado un buen rato jugueteando y pude hacer muchas fotos; aquí tenéis algunas:















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Los Terrines.

Tengo ganas de poder verlas alguna vez en vivo, aún no he tenido la oportunidad de hacerlo.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

> Muchas gracias Los Terrines.
> 
> Tengo ganas de poder verlas alguna vez en vivo, aún no he tenido la oportunidad de hacerlo.
> 
> Un saludo


Pues fíjate, sergi1907, yo las he visto algunas veces en el Guadiana, a su paso por Badajoz, bastante cerca de mí, pero nunca con la cámara en las manos; después he vuelto por la misma zona con el equipo, y habían desaparecido; ya sabes lo que dice la gente de campo: si vas a cazar, leña, y si vas a por leña, caza.


Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

No son muy habituales de ver por la sierra norte de Sevilla y además son muy esquivas.
Creo que has tenido mucha suerte, enhorabuena y gracias por las fotos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> si vas a cazar, leña, y si vas a por leña, caza.


Suele pasar, las mejores ocasiones ocurren cuando no las esperas o no vas a ello.

----------


## REEGE

Dicen que antes de hacer el Fresnedas había un trozo de cauce donde había un molino, donde había muchas...
Lo que hablamos de las afecciones, a éstos animales no les podemos caer bien!! :Frown: 
Yo las ví en algún lugar, pero en cautividad, no recuerdo si fue en un zoo o en una exposición en Zaragoza.
Saludos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Ayer tuve otro encuentro con una nutria, esta  vez en la escala de peces del azud de la Granadilla (en el Guadiana a su paso por Badajoz), y esta vez llevaba montado un objetivo tremendo, con lo que no conseguí sacar al animal entero en las fotos que hice, que creo que son mejores que las que os subí en ocasiones anteriores.

Aquí tenéis las fotos, primero una del azud desde la parte de río abajo, y después la secuencia de cuatro instantáneas con la nutria:











Es el problema de las focales fijas, que hay que acercarse o alejarse para poder encuadrar, y normalmente cuando se trata de animales en movimiento, no hay tiempo para ello.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (03-nov-2013)

----------


## ivan-almeria

Hola Los Terrines.

Me encantan las fotos de las nutrias.

----------


## santy

Son preciosas, yo vi una en un río del principio de la sierra, pero muy fugaz, no se quien se asustó más de los dos jejeje, por lo demás solo las he podido ver bién en cautividad, y ahora en estas fotos tan chulas.
Muchas gracias, y un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Geniales Los Terrines, una preciosidad de animal que sabe muy bien en las partes de los ríos que debe estar (zonas de mucha corriente y aguas limpias) y encontrarla en su medio natural y enseñarlo es de agradecer mucho. Es un honor compartir foro contigo y poder disfrutar de tantos animales en unas fotos de ensueño. La cuarta foto me gusta mucho.
Saludos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Esta mañana en el rí zújar, pocos kilómetros abajo de la presa del mismo nombre he podido fotografiar una nutria nadando en el río; había poca luz, ya que estaba en esos momentos levantando la niebla, por lo que esto es lo que he podido hacer:

















Un saludo cordial.

----------

embalses al 100% (03-nov-2013),frfmfrfm (04-nov-2013),HUESITO (04-nov-2013),perdiguera (03-nov-2013),willi (04-nov-2013)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Magnífica caza  :Wink: 
Anda que no estaba ella ahí agustito...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines difícil fotografiar nutrias, enhorabuena.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## eldelassetas

Las primeras fotos si dices que las has hecho en el lago Ness, ya tendríamos monstruo. Felicidades por las fotos y por poder verlas tan a menudo. elias.

----------

Los terrines (04-nov-2013)

----------

